# Stunning Photos of Chile and Argentina



## SeaBreeze (Feb 28, 2015)

Well worth a look see. http://www.boredpanda.com/journey-through-patagonia-jakub-polomski-argentina-chile/


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 28, 2015)

Wow!  Just Wow.....Thanks SB!


----------



## Falcon (Feb 28, 2015)

Jakub really knows his stuff.  Some of those  shots look 3-D.


----------

